# Gaggia selecta deluxe OPV mod?



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

I have just descale da friend's selects deluxe, does anyone know if you can do the OPV mod on this machine?

Cheers,

Martyn


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think you can, as I don't think it has one.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, yes you can do opv mod , the brass valve on the pump has a screw in other end. is tricky though as it depends on the wear on the spring in the outlet valve


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Mark - is there any chance you could post a picture / instructions to do this mod with the Selecta Deluxe ?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm probably going to have a go at this over the weekend with a work colleague's constipated Bo Selecta and try to get it to 9 bar if the machine isn't completely knackered.


----------



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

let us know how you go


----------



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

I just found the screw and gave it a quarter turn - lets see what happens ;-)


----------



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

I suppose by turning this screw, it compresses the spring and then reduces the pressure ? Does that sound right ?


----------

